# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات Z3X box تحديثات :  z3x-shell v4.4.1

## mohamed73

*Added*:
- Transfer cards support (transfer activations from old _Schlumberger_ to new _Top_)
- F.A.Q.
- Showing download limits (“Hardware wizard” -> “Show card info”)
- BAT-file with drivers installation
- Program link “Run shell without news showing” *Fixed*:
- Drivers auto install ater shell installing *Changed*:
- Small weight of News page Bug fix and code optimization based on yours bugreports. Thanks  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## TIGER_GSM

بارك الله فيك يا غالي ، متابعة مميزة ومتواصلة  
بارك الله فيك يا طيب 
موفق

----------


## عبدالعظيم احمد

تسلم الايادى

----------


## kamel19869

من اين احصل على modpass

----------


## GSM-AYA

> من اين احصل على modpass

 تفضل 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## kooory

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور اخي الكريم وجاري التحميل

----------


## truegamer

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii rabi ykhalik

----------


## belmadi69

MERCI INFINIMENT

----------

